# which cichlid to buy??????



## jboyd (May 20, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm pretty new on here and need some of your expert advise. I am wanting to start a cichlid tank a 150gal. My water test 7.6 on ph and hardness is between hard and very hard. I am not looking to do alot as of chemistry want to keep it simple and keep healthy fish that like my water. lol What do you guys recomend? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

how big is your tank


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What do you like?

Personally.... I like em all so making a suggestion is difficult for me :lol:

Your water is fine for CA/SA. Just be consistent!


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

H. carpintis, V. fenestratus, V. argentea, V. regani, C. pearsei, C. bocourti, A. festae.

A few on my wish list.


----------



## jboyd (May 20, 2008)

thanks for the advise. keep it comming.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Green Terrors, Jack Dempseys, maybe some pink convicts


----------



## fishghost (Jul 27, 2003)

Black Belts, Zonastrus, Trimacs....what are you looking for (colors, personality, aggressive)?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

There is a huge variety of fish that will do well in a 150 gal tank...

There is a huge variety of fish that will do well with 7.6 PH...

Stable water conditions are more important than a specific PH... so in my experience fish are more likely to do better if we do not chemically alter the PH even if it's a little off from their recommended target...

If you could give us some input to narrow down your search, we could give you a much more personal response... As for right now your options are too wide open to even know where to start...

Maybe pick one fish you know you want and we could recommend possible tankmates, or let us know what characteristics are most important. Also would you prefer one or two huge fish or a big group of small fish... or something in the middle?


----------

